
Top domains by aggregate score on HN from the past year - vinnyglennon
https://hntrending.com/domains/year/index.html
======
refrigerator
Very cool. Here's a similar ranking that takes average scores into account. It
surfaces a lot of the smaller domains that get a lot of HN love:
[https://hnleaderboard.com](https://hnleaderboard.com)

~~~
ChuckMcM
This sort of thing is an excellent seed for host authority if you're making a
search engine. Often the trick is to find places where humans have curated
'good' web sites out of the sea of all possible web sites. HN is a good source
of data because you get several human signals, one is up votes, the other is
comment points. Between the two you can create a rank for both how non-spammy
it is and how controversial it is.

~~~
noeatnosleep
Until the spammers find out that google values those results and supply you
with an endless stream of drivel and trash to wade through.

( _cough cough_ reddit)

~~~
nsomaru
@shawn, it seems you have been shadowbanned.

~~~
goldenkey
He already knows but continues to harrass HN. I know the dude personally, he
is deranged and obsessed about how HN is being "manipulated by the mods."

Shawn: we know HN is curated. The mods do a good job, that is why it is not a
shithole like reddit.

Find a new hobby instead of being obssessed with someone else's platform like
an angsty fixated five year old.

------
purple_ducks
top general news site: nytimes.com

top multi blog site: medium.com

top tech news site: techcrunch.com

top social media site:twitter.com

top journal site: arxiv.org

top cloud provider site: aws.amazon.com

top for-profit company tech blog: blog.cloudfare.com

top personal blog: drewdevault.com

top disregard of users' data site: www.facebook.com

~~~
noeatnosleep
>top disregard of users' data site

LOL

------
sndean
Here's the top 10 all-time sorted by avg (from the top 100):

    
    
        blog.samaltman.com 216.35
        paulgraham.com 114.9
        blog.ycombinator.com 108.09
        stripe.com 105.63
        jacquesmattheij.com 91.98
        blog.mozilla.org 57.8
        hacks.mozilla.org 48.78
        www.apple.com 46.98
        www.marco.org 46.54
        googleblog.blogspot.com 37.41
    

I guess that's a bit biased toward ones submitted infrequently

------
Finbarr
I feel like bbc.com and bbc.co.uk should be combined and rank 6 overall on
this list.

------
wrboyce
Is this just cumulative? It seems to me that ordering by average score would
be better, is Github simply pushed to the top for being low rank high volume?

~~~
danielecook
It is cumulative. I can probably add an option to view by average - but lots
of domains pop up with only 1-2 stories that had lots of upvotes.

~~~
Aardappel
This seems a frequent problem. What is the most robust formula for sorting by
average while boosting by frequency? Something like avg(ratings) *
log(len(ratings)) ? Maybe that curve needs to be tweaked based on the use case
?

I wish sites like amazon had something like this, since sorting by average
rating is completely useless if you have a long tail.

------
AnimalMuppet
To me, the interesting number is average points per submission. It's
surprising to see how badly medium.com, forbes.com, and theregister.com do by
that metric, and how well stripe.com, ifixit.com, and blog.rust-lang.org do...

~~~
loeg
Shout out to danluu.com — literally the top average score for the last year
and in the top few for last three years (per
[https://hnleaderboard.com/](https://hnleaderboard.com/) ). Probably my
favorite blogger and it seems popular with HN as well.

------
danielecook
Hello - I created the site. I would encourage you to take a look at the
'links' section which is something you probably have not seen before. It
aggregates and comment urls and ranks by count for a variety of sites -
including XKCD!:

[https://hntrending.com/links/all/xkcd/index.html](https://hntrending.com/links/all/xkcd/index.html)

You can view summaries of Wikipedia articles or abstracts of arXiv papers on
the site as well.

I hope you find it useful!

~~~
superfad
Very interesting and well done. Something seems off for the 'ask' page though.
"Top Ask HN stories from the past year" but most only have a few points.

~~~
danielecook
I’ll look into it thanks

------
nevode
Well done! Did you consider using other metrics (like median instead of mean)
or other techniques (e.g. removing outliers, calculating confidence intervals,
considering the standard deviation, etc.)? I'm aware that things can become
complex (to visualize and interpret) and maybe not many people would be
interested in something more complex than the mean. :)

------
k__
Mozilla and AWS being the top listed that aren't news/info sites, while
Mozilla somtimes also posts general tech stuf.

------
Varcht
Does this have any meaning to anyone? As someone that enjoys submitting
articles and trying to find patterns in their success or failure, I do not see
much significance in where the story came from as opposed to a catchy title or
subject. I'm often surprised by what catches and what flops for what that's
worth.

~~~
danielecook
Hello. I created the site. I think it can be useful to browse domains for
certain sites. For example, Github.com can be used to browse popular projects.
aws.amazon.com can be browsed to keep up with large AWS announcements, and
www.reddit.com can be used to see top posts on reddit.

example:
[https://hntrending.com/domains/year/github.com/](https://hntrending.com/domains/year/github.com/)

Why did I create this site? Because it can be very difficult to keep up with
tech news. There are great new stories on HN every single day. I simply can't
keep up. The solution? A way to browse top stories from the past
week/month/year or all time. I am letting the wisdom of the crowds decide for
me what is most important, but it is nice to be able to take a vacation
without worrying I will miss something big. I still read HN and other tech
sites almost daily, but this helps me review the more popular stories which
can be both interesting and fun.

~~~
Ibethewalrus
Check skimfeed.com but only has top stories of last +48hrs

------
intrasight
Glad to see The Economist in top 20

------
projectramo
Quite interesting.

I am surprised by wikipedia’s performance. How does an encyclopedia (even and
excellent and ever evolving one) beat out the Washington Post for topical
news?

~~~
fuball63
The wikipedia links submitted that make the front pages are almost automatic
reads for me. They aren't news so much as obscurities, and are usually pretty
fascinating.

~~~
projectramo
I agree that they can be good. It’s just that whatever someone will surface in
2020 was probably sitting there in 2012. Why didn’t we look at it in 2012?
Surely there is a listing of obscure topics. But somehow it becomes a must
read in the HN context. (I do it too)

------
daniel_iversen
In terms of product organisations, the top ones on the list is Mozilla, AWS,
Cloudflare then Apple ... wouldn’t have guessed that (part from maybe apple)

------
flycaliguy
Thanks hacker news for using up all my limited article passes on the first day
of the month.

Has anybody else found the web button largely useless these days?

------
Krasnol
There is github, newspages, blogs, social media and then apple.com,...

------
ykevinator
The Atlantic is such a quality publication, glad to see it is read.

------
dvh
Much more interesting would be domains of interest stats.

------
zorronimous
Haha, That was more depressing than imagined.

------
badrabbit
Surprised arxix is only 22.

------
easytiger
That the guardian is so high is extremely worrying.

~~~
GunlogAlm
It oughtn't be. You might not like their opinion pages -- yes, they're
typically left-wing -- but The Guardian's reporting is absolutely top notch;
amongst the best in the world.

~~~
zabana
How do you differentiate between opinionated/politically biased pieces and
general reporting ? What's the criteria for evaluating good (ie trustworthy)
reporting ? Curious to know.

~~~
GunlogAlm
Opinion pages are clearly set apart from news reporting. In The Guardian,
opinion pieces appear in the "Comment is Free" section.

